# Specs for 585 components



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in the process of ordering a 585 with a Chorus groupset from two different stores (don't ask). Can someone please tell me if the 585 takes an English or Italian BB, and whether it needs a 32mm or 35mm clamp or braze on FD. Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rossb said:


> I'm in the process of ordering a 585 with a Chorus groupset from two different stores (don't ask). Can someone please tell me if the 585 takes an English or Italian BB, and whether it needs a 32mm or 35mm clamp or braze on FD. Thanks


The BB is english threaded...I'm not sure about the clamp diameter


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

t takes an Italian BB with English thread and 32mm clamp-on


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Guys.


----------

